# 1986 Old School system - IROC-Z



## Agent13 (Mar 17, 2014)

Hey all,

I recently acquired a lower mile 1986 IROC-Z Camaro from the original owners. The car was custom ordered without a radio and had this system installed upon delivery. The 1986 HU was replaced in the early 2000s with a later Alpine, which bypassed the remaining system. It currently only has the right front speaker working, and sounds terrible. Fortunately I have the original HU.

I decided yesterday to remove the interior, and investigate the system.

The system consists of an Alpine 7902 HU, 3311 EQ, and Soundstream LP-1 preamp + D100 amplifier.

Few manuals/brochures included with the car.





Upon removing the rear speaker covers my suspicions of rotted foam surrounds were confirmed. The stereo shop cut open the plastic panels and screwed the speakers directly to the panels.





The 3rd gen Camaro usually had 4x6 speakers in the dash from the factory. Since this car had no radio, they installed a 6.5 speaker and tweeter in the door. I have a feeling that power windows and locks were purposely omitted from this car as the power window motor would have interfered with the speaker placement, and the power door lock switch would have interfered with the tweeter placement. The car has every other power option.

Tweeter



The door planel carpet was cut open for the speakers, and covered with gray cloth.



Front speaker is also rotted.



Found the amp hiding in the back.



Noticed that the rear speaker cavaties were stuffed with foam. I decided to remove what was inside.

Right rear speaker



Left rear speaker



Who needs sound deadening material when you have PANTS!? This was done by the stereo shop in '86!

I have now removed all of the components. Bench testing the amp resulted in 450mv of DC offset in the left channel and 230mv in the right channel.



Can anyone ID these speakers??





Obviously as you can see, this system will require some work to restore. I am trying to decide if I will restore all or part of the system and expand on it, or start over. I am looking for some suggestions on what you may do with this car.


----------



## 1styearsi (Aug 13, 2012)

i'll jump in......i had a 86 camaro.i put some plates in the dash 8's in the rear sail panels and the standard f body sub enclosure (2 12's).i didn't use any duct tape or clothing i probably should have:laugh: anyway it sounded great with 3 mtx thunder amps and a audiocontrol 24xs. unless you are going for period correct i would throw in this pioneer Pioneer DEH-80PRS Bluetooth Enabled Single-DIN... 884938151986 | eBay and do the plates/8's thing something like this Polk Audio db461P 300W 4" x 6" 2-way Marine Certified Coaxial Car Plate Speakers 747192112738 | eBay.
i have alot of old school amps around i had a 99 vintage punch 500a2 then a punch 600a4 on my components for ****s and giggles i decided to try a new cheap amp i figured at around a 100 bucks whet the hell i hate to say it but i'm kinda impressed with the cheapo soundstream it actually sounds great and is super small...SOUNDSTREAM TN4.900D +2YR WRNTY 900W 4CH CLASS D NANO THIN CAR AUDIO AMPLIFIER | eBay
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6puAYzx5Ww&t=2s


----------



## 1styearsi (Aug 13, 2012)

wow this got no attention???????


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

keep the soundstream if you can set that bias back to normal, find another or a d200 to go with it, some ads speakers for the front, and a pair of really good old refoamed rf subs for the back, use the alpine eq and headunit but at aux in which I'm sure is possible, this is the road I would personally take on this car.


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

Um....Pics of car?


----------



## JPOSEY (Nov 9, 2011)

If it were me, I would use amps, speakers and subs from that period but would update the headunit to something from today. That way you can utilize bluetooth, ipod, USB, etc. The Soundstream is solid. I agree ADS stuff from that time is great. Rockford, ADS, Hifonics, Alpine, PPI, Linear Power, Soundstream and Orion were all great. As for subs, I would recommend RF or Kicker Comps/Free-Airs from that time.


----------



## duxslayer (Jun 16, 2017)

Oh man, what a flashback. I loved my 87 Prelude setup with 3 Soundstream amps - those suckers had a great warmth to them, paired with a/d/s and boston Pro setups. It would be really cool if you could pull together D200 to rub your subs on. Good luck


----------



## wagonmaster (Jun 27, 2015)

I remember seeing the Alpine 3rd gen Camaro demo car at a shop in Gillette, WY once. Very nicely done. They actually blew a chunk out of the IIRC 12" sub. They just went into the trailer got a new one threw it in back to business. 

Tim


----------

